# YAGUI para celular... : ¿Cómo la conecto?



## Petryszyn Gustavo (Ago 1, 2011)

Foreros: Construí una Yagui para un amigo que está a unos 80 km de la antena más cercana; es copia fiel de otra. Tiene sólo 6 mts de cable 50 ohms de bajada (lo necesario). Ahora la consulta: ¿Cómo lo conecto al celular? He visto en ML un "abrojo" o "morsita", donde se coloca el cel. ya que la mayoría no tiene antena exterior. Trabajará por inducción supongo. Escucho propuestas, ya que ni idea cómo hacerlo. Mil gracias.


----------



## Domux (Sep 1, 2011)

Hola,
puedes usar el adaptador que dices (no lo conozco), pero es muy incomodo hablar con el teléfono (celular) conectado a un cable. 
Es mejor que coloques otra antena en el interior de la vivienda, pero que no sea tan directiva como la yagui, por ejemplo de una antena de panel o una de varilla (omnidireccional) que de cobertura a toda la estancia (formas lo que se llama un "repetidor pasivo")
Si la señal es débil, entonces quizás necesite un amplificador (compatible con la legislaciónd e tu pais) para formar un "repetidor activo" como en este ejemplo: 

http://kometline.com/content/7-como-funciona#Como funciona

Espero te sea de utilidad
Saludos


----------

